# Toyota Service Training



## عبد السبوح (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم مجموعة فيديوهات تعليمية رائعة مقدمة من شركة Toyota 



Charging System

لتحميل الفيديو بمساحة 55 ميجا

اضغط هنا



Fuel System

لتحميل الفيديو بمساحة 50 ميجا

اضغط هنا



Gasoline Engine_Overhaul

لتحميل ملف الفيديو بمساحة 76 ميجا

اضغط هنا



Ignition System

لتحميل ملف الفيديو بمساحة 50 ميجا

اضغط هنا



Starting System

لتحميل ملف الفيديو بمساحة 52 ميجا

اضغط هنا



ملاحظة هامة جدا : شفرة فك الضغط هي :

لا اله الا الله

يتم كتابتها بدون همزات و بدون مسافات ​

و لا تنسوا أن تدعوا لأخيكم بدعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب ..



كتبه طالب الدعاء 

منقول
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

عبد السبوح قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> أقدم لكم مجموعة فيديوهات تعليمية رائعة مقدمة من شركة toyota ​
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المهندس عبد السبوح ..
جاري التحميل..

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. 
مجهود تشكرون عليه .. وجزاك الله ألف خير.

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.​


----------



## moayd (20 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وأنتم بخير .. 
مجهود تشكرون عليه .. وجزاك الله ألف خير.

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم.


----------



## سمير شربك (21 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله جري التحميل وشكرا لك


----------



## عبد السبوح (19 فبراير 2011)

جزيتم خيرا و نفع الله بكم

- كلمة السر لجميع الملفات التي نقلتها و تحتاج لكلمة سر -


----------



## جراح فلسطين (19 فبراير 2011)

اخي عبدالسبوح هدا الموقع الفوردشير صاير مو نافع الملفات غير صالحة ارجو اعادة الرفع
ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.
صار معي نفس الاشي رفعت الملف بعد فترة اصبح غير صالح رجعت رفعتو بهدا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t247853.html


----------



## عبد السبوح (20 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب

* موقع الرفع فور شيرد يقوم بحذف الملفات اذا لم يدخل صاحبها علي حسابه لمدة 30 يوما و في غير ذلك تبقي الملفات إلي ان يشاء الله 
*​ ​ ** و الملفات ليست من رفعي و لكنها منقولة و هي تعمل جيدا بفضل الله و اذا حدث تعطل في اي منها*​ ​ *سأقوم برفعها مرة اخري ان شاء الله 
*​ 

* و اطلعت علي موضوعك و اقوم الان بتحميل ما فيه أسال الله ان ينفعنا به 

​ *و وفقك الله اخي الحبيب 
*​ ​ *و أسال الله تعالي أن يرد إلينا المسجد الاقصي و نحرر فلسطين الحبيبة من دنس اليهود 
*​


----------



## bakker (15 مارس 2011)

thank you and best wishes for you


do you have any cd of toyota 5s system cd


----------



## عبد السبوح (15 مارس 2011)

> * do you have any cd of toyota 5s system cd*



للاسف لا

و هنا يوجد الموضوعات التي قمت برفعها

*فهرس الموضوعات الهامة التي انشئتها* (متجدد ان شاء الله)


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (31 مارس 2011)

ربنا يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## جروح الرافدين (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي


----------

